# Naval Aircraft Factory N3N



## Ron Handgraaf (Jun 28, 2007)

You won't believe it, but here is another aircraft type!

Meet the N3N-3, a pictorial manual for this great biplane.
Hope you'll enjoy it.

I know there is a similar manual for the N2S. Does anyone have a copy?

Regards

Ron

Naval Aircraft Factory N3N


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 28, 2007)

Another great one,

Thanks Ron


----------



## Maharg (Jun 29, 2007)

Thank you very much Ron this is great.


----------

